# Nothing



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 11, 2022)

whole shop is gathering dust and cobwebs . having back problem that has affected right leg ,extreme pain and weakness . eating pain killers. been three weeks or more . therapy not helping , thinking of back surgery. modification of band saw for metal cutting stopped after the making of 2 10 in pulleys and 3 3 in ones.hoping to be able to dove hunt the 1st of sept. maybe with the walker. 
wife getting pretty well worn down waiting on me.


----------



## rabler (Aug 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully they are able to do something for you.


----------



## brino (Aug 11, 2022)

@chatter chatter cut cut ,

I am so sorry to hear this.
Please know that everyone here is routing for you!

All my best hopes and wishes for a full recovery.

Brian


----------



## maspann (Aug 11, 2022)

Chronic pain is awful. Hope they can find the source and get you some relief.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 11, 2022)

Norcos are my friend too; my back is fused solid-  hope you get better
-Mark


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 11, 2022)

Back problems can be excruciating.  In my case, they started when I was in high school more than sixty years ago.  The pain has mostly present all of that time but varies in extent from noticeable to paralyzing.  In recent years, it has mostly been in the annoying range and is controllable with three ibuprofen tablets when I start day.  They reduce the inflammation that causes pressure in the sciatic nerve.  I have to limit my lifting and if I don't, my back tells me.  In that case, I'll take three more ibuprofen at night, 

 I lead a fairly normal life nowadays.  In my case, I have scoliosis caused in part by by my left leg being slightly shorter which has caused disks in my lower back to be thinned on one side and the sciatic nerve pinched .  I have to limit my lifting and have problems standing for more than an hour but the situation is manageable.

Surgery shoulf be a last resort. Chiropracty has helped in cases where I have done something stupid and brought on a acute attack but I don't make it a regular practice.  My thought is that I popped something out of alignment and once it is back in place, there isn't a need to continue.  Physical therapy did nothing for me.

I wish you the best of luck.  Don't give up.  The situation can improve and will given time.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 11, 2022)

You can survive this, for now keep your mind occupied with anything that does not cause you pain, too much time spent on thinking is not productive, you still have  your wife so you're not alone and on your own, if the back surgery is unavoidable , then maybe the sooner you go through it the earlier will be the recovery time.


----------



## great white (Aug 11, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Back problems can be excruciating.  In my case, they started when I was in high school more than sixty years ago.  The pain has mostly present all of that time but varies in extent from noticeable to paralyzing.  In recent years, it has mostly been in the annoying range and is controllable with three ibuprofen tablets when I start day.  They reduce the inflammation that causes pressure in the sciatic nerve.  I have to limit my lifting and if I don't, my back tells me.  In that case, I'll take three more ibuprofen at night,
> 
> I lead a fairly normal life nowadays.  In my case, I have scoliosis caused in part by by my left leg being slightly shorter which has caused disks in my lower back to be thinned on one side and the sciatic nerve pinched .  I have to limit my lifting and have problems standing for more than an hour but the situation is manageable.
> 
> ...


Oh man, you should try and find a way to get off regular Ibuprofin use.

I used ibu on a regular daily basis while I was still flying SAR and it killed my gut and intestines. It eventually broke down my intestinal walls, formed multiple diverticulli and I developed diverticulitus. Wasn’t a fun go getting well after that (weeks in hospital on antibiotics and gawd knows what else) and now I have daily dietary restrictions.

Ibuprofin does NOT do good things to your digestive tract. It’s meant for temporary relief from pain and inflammation, it’s not meant regular/maintenance use…


----------



## hman (Aug 11, 2022)

My best wishes to both of you!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 11, 2022)

Might sound out there to some, but after suffering a major back issue, 60% compression fracture from a bad fall, and 4 1/2 months in a full brace from waist to chin on top of several old back injuries, I was directed to a women who does a modified version of Rolfing. Night, and day difference in a few visits. I now go every other month just for maintenance. I was right on the verge of doing surgery, even though they told me it would be iffy. Hope it all works out for you. Mike


----------



## great white (Aug 11, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Might sound out there to some, but after suffering a major back issue, 60% compression fracture from a bad fall, and 4 1/2 months in a full brace from waist to chin on top of several old back injuries, I was directed to a women who does a modified version of Rolfing. Night, and day difference in a few visits. I now go every other month just for maintenance. I was right on the verge of doing surgery, even though they told me it would be iffy. Hope it all works out for you. Mike


Rolfing?


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 11, 2022)

great white said:


> Oh man, you should try and find a way to get off regular Ibuprofin use.
> 
> I used ibu on a regular daily basis while I was still flying SAR and it killed my gut and intestines. It eventually broke down my intestinal walls, formed multiple diverticulli and I developed diverticulitus. Wasn’t a fun go getting well after that (weeks in hospital on antibiotics and gawd knows what else) and now I have daily dietary restrictions.
> 
> Ibuprofin does NOT do good things to your digestive tract. It’s meant for temporary relief from pain and inflammation, it’s not meant regular/maintenance use…


I am  pretty much off it now.  Only as needed.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 11, 2022)

Why Rolfing Might Be the Answer to Chronic Pain
					

Rolfing is a technique people who live with chronic pain may not have tried yet to find relief. We cover seven things people with chronic pain should know about Rolfing. We share how it’s different from a deep tissue massage and what to expect when you sign up for Rolfing sessions with a...




					www.healthline.com
				






great white said:


> Rolfing?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 11, 2022)

Sometimes a hot tub with the jets directed on the tight muscles in the back can give some relief. Be careful of chiropractors. There are some problems they can help with, but with other problems they can do serious damage. Hope you can find some relief from the pain.


----------



## Daphharr (Aug 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear this I hope you are on the mend soon.  I had some nerve damage in the lower back and walking. Lots of walking even if it was unbearable was useful. Took a year to get better. Still remember how hard it was to get out of bed, out of a chair, or drive anywhere. Backs and nerve damage are terrible.

Get Well!!


----------



## kvt (Aug 11, 2022)

Hope you find some relief,  It is a pain and yes Ibuprofen is bad on you,   Many years in the Military where they passed it out like candy.   Now have to take pills every day for digestive problems. Have a computer with wires in my back to help control some of the pain.  Hope you do not have to do that,   Plate, screws and Fusion was done prior, At one point the Doc said I would be in a wheel chair by 55,  well I beat that and still trying.   Bending over a mill or lathe kills the back have to find good ways to stand and only do so much at a time.    Buy it helps to get out there and do somethings.  even if it is just for a short time.   Try to do something then take breaks.   Keeps the mind going a bit more or at least I think it does.


----------



## savarin (Aug 11, 2022)

I fractured L4 and L5 in the mid 70's falling off a horse. The pain was excruciating and needed very strong pain killers.
Shortly after that I shattered my left tib and fib leaving in 1.25" shorter which has exacerbated the problem over the years.
The best solution that worked for me was a tiny Chinese lady practicing acupuncture  in out town.
I would stumble in bent double almost screaming in agony and 45 mins later walk out upright with a bounce in my step.
She used a ton of needles from the top of my head down to the tips of my toes all connected up to an electro stimulation machine.
every 5 mins as I got used to it she would dial it up a notch. It hurt but worked miracles.
As I left her practice she would always admonish me stating " No no no, no cure, only no pain"

I have never found another practitioner since we moved who has been so effective.
It may be worth looking around for one and trying them out just to see but here are a lot of useless cons to filter out.
Good luck, I feel for you.


----------



## Firstram (Aug 11, 2022)

I hope you find some relief. My wife finally broke down and had surgery for a terribly herniated disc. It had pinched her nerves so hard that it was 4 months after surgery for them to re-expand and work normally again. The pain and numbness in her leg is gone and it's all a distant memory. Find a good surgeon if nothing else helps, don't live in pain if it can be fixed.
Best wishes


----------



## great white (Aug 11, 2022)

Surgery is a personal choice.

When discussing my options for L4/S1 “fixes”, one of them was surgery. When we discussed the risks, I looked at the doc and said I’m not going under the knife and possibly ending up a paraplegic. It hurts right now, but I can still walk.

I’ll give you a call when it gets so bad I can’t stand it.

We’ve tried it all: accupuncture, tens, physio, drugs, etc. nothing works.

The only thing that gives me relief is traction I do it at hone in an inversion table a couple times a day.

The other thing I learned to do was essentially “ignore” my pain. Basically, I still feel the pain, I just refuse to let it take central focus. I do the same thing with ny tinnitus; I’ve taught myself to listen around it…


----------



## Boswell (Aug 11, 2022)

savarin said:


> The best solution that worked for me was a tiny Chinese lady practicing acupuncture in out town.


+1 on positive results of Acupuncture on back and joint pain.


----------



## snoopdog (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh gawd! How stupid were we? I loaded bbc blocks by myself as an early teen, my way of making some cash, would pick them up and set them in a pickup bed, and throw them off at the scrap yard. Amongst other indescretions, I'm probably one fall away from being a mumbling idiot , I hurt everyday, and hope you find some relief. My wife is having back surgery, in late october and I'm scared to death.


----------

